# Finished this today



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

Finished this today just need to fit the bands

Think it is hickory









Atb rob


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooter, beautiful finish, sweet.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

It has the look of hickory. If it was extremely hard and dulled all your tools, you can be pretty certain it is.

You did a good job on that one and it looks like it would be quite comfortable in the hand. Keep us posted on how it shoots and I hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful job!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one, topnotch finishing .....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it too...great work.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent finish, and the hard work shows. If it is hickory it will outlive you. I have a vintage North American Hickory walking stick that is around 80 years old and still rock solid.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Snipez, that's one piece of hickory that never looked so good. Everything about it just fits. Great job !!!!


----------

